# CenterPin Question?



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

been very intrigued about a centerpin rig for steelies.....just want to know what i am getting into? pros and cons? thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Can't think of any cons!!! Just the learning curve and the price!!


----------



## UpTheCreek (Jan 24, 2009)

The centerpin is pretty deadly for getting a natural drift that triggers more strikes. It costs more than a spinning setup, but you can get a decent rig for several hundred bucks, and it's worth it. You do have to learn a different casting technique, but it's not that hard. I'd go for it!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

You can't throw hardware and cranks with it. But I do like mine.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Advantages - Better presentation, longer drifts, better control of the fish when its on ie. no drag (you have to know what your doing and compensate for the power of the fish by letting line out), less work IMO (dont have to open bail, just let line pull out or collect line as you need it), easier to set the hook (lock the reel and set), easier to land a fish. You also can float flies with great success (i only catch fish floating flies under my pin, never got a fish floating a fly under my spinner for some reason)

Disadvantages - learning curve (casts), slower retrieve (once you learn to slap the reel right though its not bad), longer cast intervals (not really once you get good), price... uhhh and people with spinning rods hate the monster drifts hahahahahah. ohh well

Thats my 2 pennies about CP's

I set down the spinner this year and cant put the pin down... yep im a pinhead alright.

RRR


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I throw hardware and cranks with mine peple of the perch. I have bass fished, pike fished, panfished, etc... I don't know if I can ever go back to a spinning rig now.

-KSU


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

would a 30 dollar center pin reel be a total piece of crap?


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Where did you find a 30 dollar center pin reel lol?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Below is a link of the most popular around. Multiple price ranges. None that are $30

http://www.centerpinangling.com/centerpinreels.html


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey guy, I was thinking of getting one too. I 'm reserching it. Allthough I did switch to the floating spider braid and that's working great right now. I must have had 200 feet of line floating down the river today nicely. I fished the spot we talked about on Suday and got a few hit's watched a guy get 2-3 hooked and take to femails home. Eggs no dought in them. fished today same spot no fish just bites and little at that. egg sacs. try try again!<><:airplane:


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

bassman56 said:


> Where did you find a 30 dollar center pin reel lol?


found it on ebay


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

You sure its not one of those vintage ones, i came upon those ones too.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

a few people i know are considering buying one of those 30 dollar Romanian one or whatever... im sure theyll work untill they aluminum get marred and crapped up. I'll keep you guys posted if they do.. I know people who have been fishing islanders and guiding with islanders for 8 years with the same reels. i would just go with a reel thats worth something if you decide to get out of pinning. thats just me.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Read these:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=131729

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=132039

As far as the "Ukranian" pin...save your money....they are very inexpensive and "tinny". I have a friend that bought one. The best bang for your buck as far as pins go, is IMHO the Islander. A tank of a reel that will last you a lifetime and you can pick up good used ones in the $200 range. I don't even own one, but its a good reel. I own the KingPin and I really like the way it fishes. Theres only one thing I don't like about it and I can live with that. Yesterday, I had my first respectable day with the KP and had a ball.....cannot think of a better way to fish for and battle steel. Finally, I will also own a Paine Falls CP someday as well.


----------



## ErieOutfitters (Apr 20, 2008)

Take a good look at the Raven Matrix and the Sheffield both will last a lifetime with a little care. I personally think they are the best bang for the buck around. I would say the Milner are the best hand mades and the Kingpin is the best production reel . Every thing else falls someware inbetween. Of coarse this is based on my likes and dislikes. I will also say the biggest factor for getting a pin and it dosent matter if you fish flies or bait is the "FUN FACTOR". Nothing tops a pin................................Craig


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Got my 30 dollar centerpin....ordered it before i put the Question on here...It is indeed a piece of crap. when do i flip the switch and make it sound like a party clacker? LOL


----------



## Stickman (Dec 5, 2008)

Go see Craig at EO for damage control, save the party favor for New Years Eve.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

The switch is for when your walking through the woods. It is so that your line does not peel off the spool with out you knowing, the "party clacker" is just to let you know that your loosing line .


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have already deemed that reel as an ornament no way im even putting line on it. my wife is buying me the okuma center pin combo CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

theguy said:


> I have already deemed that reel as an ornament no way im even putting line on it. my wife is buying me the okuma center pin combo CANT WAIT!!!!


Okay now I have to get one I guess!!! These sure are expensive hobies of mine. Flying, Fishing, Sailing. <><


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

My first pin combo was an Okuma Sheffield and a Guide Series rod. I sure beat down alot of steelies with that combo, and I have never looked back...I have enjoyed each fish battle on the pin.

You will enjoy the Okuma combo!!

-KSU


----------

